# When to neuter?



## CheerfulPessimist (Aug 29, 2010)

I know this question has been asked several times and I have read every last one of them. Also i've been on many different sites but i'm still getting two totally different answers. I've heard do it too early and it can stunt the growth. I hear too late and they can be more agressive due to the testosterone. I hear too early and they can be more agressive and more likely to attack a person if they don't have the chance to get the testosterone and are confused because they don't know how to handle their frusterations yet..I know sounds odd but thats what a site said. My question is when is the best time..before the testosterone kicks in or after. I don't want my dog to end up being agressive because of something I did or didn't do. I know it doesn't take away all agression but i've heard it can help. He is currently 10 weeks. Any opinions appreciated!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Your dog should not be aggressive just from being intact not neutered. I have intact males and they are just fine. It is best to wait till they are mature so around 12-18 months at the earliest.
If you up is aggressive with people it has nothing to do with testosterone and everything to do with temperament. If your dog is dog aggressive then that is part of the breed and neutering him is not going to change or stop that.

I do not mind when dogs are being neutered early do to dominance and behave issues but sometimes it helps a bit or sometimes not at all.

Many time people have behavior issues and try to relate them to the dog being intact when it has more to do with training and the temperament of the dog.

If you have nice balanced dog wait till at least after 12 months.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have neutered alot of dogs in my 30yrs of rescue work. I perfer to have them one at 5-6mos of age. I have not had any troubles with any of them. DaVinci was done the earliest he was only 4 1/2mos old. The reason I did him so early is that Mikado my APBT didn't like males but was fine with neuterd males I didn't want him beating DaVinci up.


----------



## DynamicDogs (Jun 29, 2010)

I say neuter around 15 months of age, although most vets prefer 6 months. The reasons to wait are for proper bone growth and development, I can cite articles for this if you'd like. Here are my reasons for neutering:
-Population control- even dog professionals can have slip-ups, people tend to underestimate a dogs persistence in mating. Dogs have mated through fences, through crates, and have dug out of backyards in order to mate- it's a powerful force!

-A neutered dog is often a better focused on you in obedience, where as in-tact males have the desire to run off and sniff everything, be more distracted during off-leash training or in locations where there's other dogs

-Reduces desire to mark territory, although neutered older will still leg-lift out of habit

-I have had clients who neutered their working dogs at around 2-3 yrs of age, and reported the dog became more focused on them, willing to please, and not stressed and obsessed when females in heat were around

-After much thought, we neutered our Dalmatian at 2 years of age, and there was a noticeable difference in the way he works. When he used to be given a "free" command, he would immediately *run off* to sniff the ground where other dogs had been, just overly hormonal. Now he sticks around without even being called, looking forward to the next command. It's improved his work ethic as we're no longer "fighting against nature".

-It lowers the stress on the dog. My in-tact male who is now 11, if there's a bitch coming into heat anywhere around, will pant, pace, and refuse to eat. Some will whine, cry, etc.

-Decreases inter-male aggression. This is because he won't trigger other competitive males who don't react well to in-tact males. Neutered males are like a 3rd gender to other dogs and often won't cause the same reactions. Remember dogs powerful sense of smell, for females in heat miles away.

-And last, it can help prevent an enlarged prostate, but there are both pros and cons for the health issues, I don't believe in blanket statements like "Neutering makes your dog healthier."

However, I don't think you can really link aggression to being in-tact, as another poster said, it's temperament. PLENTY of neutered males are aggressive. I have one here for training, a Pit/Boxer, that was neutered at 6 months and is a biter. Neutering is no cure for aggression or behavior issues, but certainly can't hurt.

Here's an article on testosterone and aggression in humans, Testosterone Doesn't Always Lead to Aggressive Behavior - TIME


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

DynamicDogs said:


> I say neuter around 15 months of age, although most vets prefer 6 months. The reasons to wait are for proper bone growth and development, I can cite articles for this if you'd like. Here are my reasons for neutering:
> -Population control- even dog professionals can have slip-ups, people tend to underestimate a dogs persistence in mating. Dogs have mated through fences, through crates, and have dug out of backyards in order to mate- it's a powerful force!
> 
> -A neutered dog is often a better focused on you in obedience, where as in-tact males have the desire to run off and sniff everything, be more distracted during off-leash training or in locations where there's other dogs
> ...


I agree with most of this. I prefer neutering at 6 months. Neutering also prevents testicular cancer.


----------

